# Lido 2 or feldgrind which why.......oh no not again



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry for a thread that's been done to death, but please contribute if you have anything to add.

Thinking of buying one or the other...previously owned the coffee coloured transparent lido with the folding handle, but sold it when I stopped having brewed. My views are it was built well...seemed to grind well...my dislikes were the handle folded in on me a few times when grinding and adjusting the grind could be a pain in the neck involving a bit of swearing, it used to stick badly, it did have a plastic ring above the adjuster, but that didn't help, I know they say they are easier to adjust now...maybe I had the model or not I don't know.

Anyway I haven't considered the hausgrind because it seems to be made of unobtainabium, but I have noticed the feldgrind has been coming up over the last few weeks at his store,,,,,,,but I've heard the horror stories, so if I go down this route I may go to a shop.

What have you got or what would you buy and how have you found it? Mine would be for the clever dripper...French press.....

I am tempted with the feldgrind, but I did read one fella commenting that he owned one of the knocks and he said they great and better in many ways than the lido....grind adjustment etc, but he said if in the cup matters to you that he'd pick the lido every time....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a Lido2 a LidoE and a Feldgrind.

They're all good tools, the adjustment process on the Feldgrind is slicker, but to be honest I don't constantly adjust settings on any of them. The newer, lighter Lidos aren't nearly as cumbersome as their size suggests. If you are just doing brews with smaller doses, then I'd go with the Feldgrind, Lidos hold up to 70g of beans. I prefer to use the Lidos if brewing away from home as filling the hopper is easier than with the Feldgrind, but on balance the Feldgrind's lid eliminates pop-corning (as would a popper stopper with a Lido).

I typically use the same grind for Clever & French press (about 12 on the LidoE, 1+6-8 on Feldgrind). With either, your recipe will have the biggest effect on results in the cup.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe worth popping Dear Green and Machina espresso an email to ask when they will have stock again.

I think the MBK is a much nicer piece of kit, and much more portable. I cant comment on the grind quality between the two but the MBK puts out a very even grind right down to turkish.

You can always risk ordering from MBK, but dont be surprised if you have to wait a while.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I would only be grinding for myself....one drink at a time....possibly two people every blue moon.

The lido I owned had the rubber stopper.

MWJB......How do you find the lido 2 compares to the lido E?

Dylan.... When you say MBK...I'm lost....is that who makes the knock?

thanks


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Seems that all of the considerations put forward usually come down to non grind quality issues and preferences on these, suggesting they are all capable machines.

I have never held, let alone used a Lido of any description, though have seen them in the flesh at LCF so cannot really comment. I do own a Feldgrind and a Hausgrind (The black anodised Aluminium one) and they are very different despite allegedly using the same burr sets.

The Feldgrind is my work/aeropress combi. It is great, lightweight and a perfect desktop grinder. But despite the favourable comments about its adjustment I would say it is not so easy for those with poor eyesight / fat fingers (me) - but neither is it majorly difficult. I am currently running this months LSOL beans thru' it from Sundlaug. Whilst they are not the palest beans I have consumed, they are incredibly hard and with that the Feldgrind also becomes a little harder to use - presumably due to the 'shorter' crank arm as they are not an issue in the Hausgrind. I have also noticed now that the crank arm on my Feldgrind is starting to develop creases around the aperture that sits over the grinder spindle/armature...something that ruined my Porlex which sees the handle flip off regularly during grinding. This might be down to my technique? Hope the Feld can weather this issue for some time.

And with mention of the Hausgrind and its bolder construction & easier grinding/turning effort I would say the Lido would - probably - share that advantage. The Hausgrind adjustment is brilliant, but in Aluminium the overall machine is no lightweight and not great if you suffer tennis/golfers elbow; despite the same burrs as the Feldgrind it is quicker (maybe due to the lack of slowing/stalling on hard beans) and feels like less effort on the winding arm, but the holding arm feels more strain! Again I imagine this might be shared with the Lido.

Final point: I dropped the lower half (catchcup) of my Hausgrind onto my kitchen floor a couple of weeks ago. Floor is Welsh quarry tiles - I laid them and wrecked tile cutters, angle grinder disks and even a diamond tile saw disk on them. Result not a mark on the tiles, the catchcup bounced up 18 inches. it does now have a minor embellishment on its top edge, but it didn't bend like I think the Feldgrind might, or crack/chip like the I think the Lido might.

Just some further considerations, which may not be at all relevant to you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My Lido2 is one of the early ones with the more aggressive, but faster burr (phased out in favour of the Swiss burr which is in all current models I think). The LidoE is much lighter & much finer adjustment thread, even so up to 1.5 turns covers me fine right up to Sowden which is the coarsest grind I use.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've owned both a lido3 and a hausgrind, so similar to your options but not exactly the same.

Is portability important to you? Feld is portable but lido2 isn't, whereas lido3 is


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Syenitic...thanks for that....lots to think about....,talking of tiles when I used to do plumbing and heating we used to come across some nightmare tiles....mainly in bathrooms. We would have the Bosch mains drill attatched with very expensive water cooled tile bit which had water dripping down it, people would not believe that it took nearly 30 minutes sometimes just to drill one 7mm hole, usually rotating between two people holding the drill due to your arm going dead. Ironically your next drill hole might be much easier.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

fluffles said:


> I've owned both a lido3 and a hausgrind, so similar to your options but not exactly the same.
> 
> Is portability important to you? Feld is portable but lido2 isn't, whereas lido3 is


Hello Fluffles....99% of the time used at home...only when I go on holiday once a year and then size wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

fluffles said:


> I've owned both a lido3 and a hausgrind, so similar to your options but not exactly the same.
> 
> Is portability important to you? Feld is portable but lido2 isn't, whereas lido3 is


Ah right, did not know they had made a more 'compact' model think I was confusing with the 'E' whichever numeric model number that matches to...interesting hand grinder times!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> Ah right, did not know they had made a more 'compact' model think I was confusing with the 'E' whichever numeric model number that matches to...interesting hand grinder times!


Actually they're the same size, but lido3 has foldable handle and plastic casing rather than glass


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Wuyang said:


> Syenitic...thanks for that....lots to think about....,talking of tiles when I used to do plumbing and heating we used to come across some nightmare tiles....mainly in bathrooms. We would have the Bosch mains drill attatched with very expensive water cooled tile bit which had water dripping down it, people would not believe that it took nearly 30 minutes sometimes just to drill one 7mm hole, usually rotating between two people holding the drill due to your arm going dead. Ironically your next drill hole might be much easier.


You're welcome, though I think I might have been espousing a grinder that you yourself said was a hens teeth item. I would also suggest the metal hausgrind is a different beast from the turned wooden ones, which frankly I would see as a work of art, with consequential prices and would never dare drop on a tiled floor! You never know though - maybe post a 'Wanted' here?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> Ah right, did not know they had made a more 'compact' model think I was confusing with the 'E' whichever numeric model number that matches to...interesting hand grinder times!


EDIT Fluffles beat me to it - The "E" is more aimed at espresso, dimensions the same as the "2", finer pitch adjustment thread and an extra bearing on the shaft. There is also now the "ET" which is a more portable version of the E with a folding handle & popper stopper (like the "3").


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers all very useful information.

Just looked on a website..I'll check (orphan espresso design shop) but think it was lido owners website....state their Swiss burs 48mm as apposed to 38mm knock...didn't think there was such a difference size...I thought it was 40 versus 38.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MBK= Made By Knock


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wuyang said:


> Cheers all very useful information.
> 
> Just looked on a website..I'll check (orphan espresso design shop) but think it was lido owners website....state their Swiss burs 48mm as apposed to 38mm knock...didn't think there was such a difference size...I thought it was 40 versus 38.


There's only about 2mm difference in actual burr diameter (cutting edges) between Lidos & Feldgrind, the Lidos have a bigger OD on the outer burr, so I wouldn't make any decisions based on perceived burr size.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I was considering the feldgrind, but given Syenitic has noticed creases in the crank arm making me reconsider.

I think the lido 2 is about £30 more once you take [email protected] into consideration. I think when I bought my lido 3 from coffee hit there was a discount at the time...think I got 20% off, but doesn't seem to be any discount at the moment.

Im in no rush to get one so I'm going yo sit back and do a bit more thinking about which one.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Wuyang said:


> I was considering the feldgrind, but given Syenitic has noticed creases in the crank arm making me reconsider.
> 
> I think the lido 2 is about £30 more once you take [email protected] into consideration. I think when I bought my lido 3 from coffee hit there was a discount at the time...think I got 20% off, but doesn't seem to be any discount at the moment.
> 
> Im in no rush to get one so I'm going yo sit back and do a bit more thinking about which one.


Don't know if it's the same but used to be if you opened the coffee hit site on a computer. waited a bit (don't know specific times but not long) and then moved your mouse towards the top bar as if about to close the site or open something else, then it would have a pop up 10% discount offer. May be worth a go, sorry if not fruitful...


----------

